# Notion getting some love from VSL...



## pinki (May 4, 2022)

Which is more than it get's from Presonus!

But yeh, great to see the new VSL Prime having a Notion script. Your move Presonus...preferably before 2032


----------



## sundrowned (May 4, 2022)

Notion seems to be in the managed decline phase of software development. Just enough to keep it functioning on current systems (although presumably not apple m1 native) but no active development.


----------

